# Could this be a mountain lion?



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

The picture was taken behind a friends house in Canton, Ga Cherokee County.


----------



## mschlapa (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks feline to me.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 12, 2013)

Wompus Cat!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 12, 2013)

Big ol bobcat ! I think


----------



## b rad (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a cheetah


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 12, 2013)

If you're kidding: Yes, definitely, even though it's not black!

If you're serious: No, it's very, very obviously a bobcat.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't see a mountain lion tail.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it is probably a really big bobcat.


----------



## b rad (Aug 12, 2013)

Ain't no bobcat it's a cropped picture from a cheetah


----------



## b rad (Aug 12, 2013)

The tail was cut so u should figure that much out


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2013)

Big ol bobcat looks like.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

The reason I was thinking maybe couger is how long it is.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like it may be a boxer.


----------



## 021 (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh its definitely a lion. I know that because in Georgia they're all blurry.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 14, 2013)

lol    looks huge but id say a bobcat


----------



## strutlife (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a chupa cabra


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a dog to me.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 16, 2013)

y'all need to give that camera back to the people who document big foot, The focus on the lens is broken, you must use the same pawn shop for camera purchases as they did before taking pictures.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 16, 2013)

JonathanG2013 said:


> The reason I was thinking maybe couger is how long it is.



Really?  How long is it?


----------

